# Wassaw Island (Tips For The Ignorant)



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Jun 26, 2015)

I started looking into the possibly of hunting some of the Federal Quota hunts / walk in hunts and having a hard time finding information. I was wondering if anyone has any experience with hunting this island? And if so can you answer these questions. 

1- Can you camp on the island? Everything I have read says no but did not know if the feds let the hunters stay. 

2- Best way to access the island.  I understand that some people come in from the north end and beach a boat some come from the south end to the Feds dock. 

3- Which marina to charter?

4- If using private boat which marina has a ramp and is the closest to the island?

5- Is the deer hunting any good? Compared to Sapelo & Ossabaw.

6- Any hogs on the island?


----------



## GMARK (Jun 29, 2015)

1.  Yes. You can camp on the island, but it is primitive.  You must bring your own drinking water.  They have port-o-potties, but no showers.  

2.  I'm pretty sure you have to access the island from the Fed's dock on the southwest side of the island.

3.  Not sure of the Marina.  Try Hogan's or Isle of Hope.  Moon River Kayak also does excursions from the Skidway boat ramp.

4.  Coffee Bluff Marina, Skidaway boat ramp, and Isle of Hope Marina are nearby.

5.  I've been to Wassaw and Ossabaw.  Not been to Sapelo.  In my experience, we always saw way more deer on Ossabaw.

6.  No hogs at all on Wassaw.  They keep them off.


----------



## Bama B (Jun 29, 2015)

Wassaw doesnt hold a candle to ossabaw or Sapelo. Not trying to be ugly.  Its primitive hunting alright.


----------



## fishtail (Jun 30, 2015)

Camping is only permitted next to the rangers station and only during these 2 hunt dates.
All boats must stream anchor, no tying to their dock. Beaching a boat is possible, there is room for about 4.
Running water is there but deemed not drinkable, bring your own. No electricity or showers.
The only firewood allowed to be used is downed/dead. No cutting of standing dead or live trees.
Any travel from camp to hunting location is by foot or bicycle. They don't cart you around but will pick up the deer twice a day. 
There is a cooler for storing the deer during the hunts.
I've seen one hog killed on the island in 30 years, they don't want them there and covertly fix the problem ahead of time.
I think the record live deer weight is 141lbs. 
It is not uncommon to walk over 3 miles from camp to your stand.
Anyone not actually hunting and thought to be "in camp" will be asked to leave under penalty of trespassing. 
Hunting stand hours are strictly enforced, usually from legal shooting light till 2 hours after sunrise and then 2 hours before sunset and till sunset, no walking around during these times.
There is a section near the middle of the island that is private property. You may pass through it using the Main Road or The Avenue but do not loiter or hunt on the private property, you will removed and charged for trespassing. 
You "will be off the island" no later than 12pm Sunday after the hunts. 
Absolutely nothing other than feral hogs or deer may be harassed or killed during these hunts. 
No flagging or trail blazing to locate stands.

The creek at the dock is notorious for taking/beaching/swamping and drawing boats out to Ossabaw Sound if improperly anchored or if a small storm pops up. This happens 6 out of 10 times during these two hunt dates. 

This is not your little girl hunt like Ossabaw.


----------



## fishtail (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm unsure if they are still holding on to not allowing cross bows on the primitive weapons hunt or pistols on the gun hunt.
"We allow only bows
and muzzle-loading
rifles, in accordance
with state regulations,
during the primitive
weapons hunt."
"For hunting, we
allow only shotguns
(20-gauge or larger;
slugs only), centerfire
rifles (.22 caliber
or larger), bows, and
primitive weapons, in
accordance with state
regulations, during the
gun hunt."

Last years regulations.
http://www.fws.gov/southeast/pubs/wswhnt.pdf

Accessing their dock from the Wilmington River through New Cut would be best done by someone experienced with that  area, the tide fluctuations are pretty extreme in that location, you may spend most of the day on a mud flat if not careful.
Usually the ramp at Skidaway (Butterbean) is best but Fort McAllister, Coffee Bluff and Kilkenny Marina is also preferred depending where you are coming from. Take caution at the mouth of Delegal Creek or Adams Creek or the mouth of Odingsell's River. Not to mention crossing CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored's Gate.


----------



## fishtail (Jul 1, 2015)

I forgot to mention the need to purchase a hunt permit besides having your state license and tags. 

http://www.fws.gov/refuge/Savannah/Visit/Visitor_Activities/Hunting.html

"Savannah Coastal Refuges Complex Annual Hunt Permit
All hunters, 16 years of age or older, are required to possess the Savannah Coastal Refuges Complex Annual Hunt Permit. This permit will allow hunters access to all "non-quota" hunts on any of the following national wildlife refuges: Blackbeard Island, Harris Neck, Savannah, and Wassaw NWRs. This permit is non-transferable and is also required if drawn for the lottery hunt at Pinckney Island NWR. Annual Hunt Permits are $25 and valid for the current hunt year only."


----------



## fishtail (Aug 28, 2015)

See this thread for a possible charter. 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=850416


----------

